# Garage freshen up



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Probably like most people, over the years the garage had become a mess - full of "I might need that" junk, bikes and mismatched storage units that were acquired as and when needed - so much so that there was no chance of getting the Westfield in there when I owned it.

Before








With the TVR arriving in a few months time I decided it was time for it to be tidied up.

An absolute crap load of stuff was cleared out, nice new bike store in a quiet, unused part of the garden put up, all new shelving, loads of new storage boxes, a complete new floor from Duramat, additional lighting and some more sockets.

Found some real bargains, the shelving was from Amazon, exactly the same as in Machine Mart but half the price and really sturdy when secured to the walls, the yellow topped storage boxes and all black big boxes from Poundland, at yes £1 each - bought more than I needed so I can "grow" into the space I have spare

Now I have the garage I always wanted - neat, tidy and with space to put the TVR in

After


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - real sense of achievement. 

Just make sure, you make yourself put stuff back when you’ve used it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good.. what Duramat did you go for?

:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Fancy popping round to do my garage next??


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good.. what Duramat did you go for?
> 
> :thumb:


Just the standard 50 x 50 grey checker plate, really impressed with it - not the most expensive out there but seems very well made and liked the idea of it being manufactured completely from recycled materials


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks loads better nice job


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

doing my 22 foot shed this weekend, same issue, old shed went, everyting dumped in the new one in no order (or females order as she put i all away.. wouldnt dare questiont he logic!)


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking great. Fantastic selection of potions and lotions!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Great job. Makes such a difference when you turn the garage into a nice place to be.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cracking turn around there Andy, looking very neat know


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Felt the floor was missing something so put my thinking cap on.

Really wanted a TVR logo, ideally in the same blue as the car but suspected that ordering one in vinyl would be both expensive and would not last long at it would not seal due to the tread pattern of the tiles.

Only other option was to mask up the floor and spray it on. Tested the concept on a spare tile and it was certainly durable enough in terms of resistance to marking so spent some time with a tape measure and masking tape - couple of hours later the end result could be revealed - very happy with it


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

great turnaround on the garage Andy, I did mine a couple weekends back and the sense of achievement can't be beaten!

Love the TVR stencil too, very neat


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that's more like it Andy. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there fella :thumb:

Hard to believe a car would still fit in that gap! Is it a tight fit or do the photos just make it look tighter than it is?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

A bit of additional work carried out - decided to attach carpet tiles to the lower part of the wall and attach swimming noodles to the edges for additional protection, this made the brick work feel even more start than it did before so on went a coat of masonary paint - definitely feels warmer and cosier inside now


----------

